# Sicilian: Cu mangia crisci, cu mori sprisci



## joanvillafane

Cu mangia crisci, cu mori sprisci

Ho visto questo proverbio sul sito LinguaSiciliana.org, ma eppure non c'è un dizionario completo siciliano-italiano.
Qualcuno mi potrebbe tradurre il proverbio ed anche farmi sapere se c'è un buon dizionario online?

Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

Chi mangia cresce, chi muore sparisce.

Dalle mie parti è "cu man*c*ia"


----------



## joanvillafane

Ah, grazie! chiarissimo! (Pensavo che "crisci" era cosa da mangiare!)


----------



## Blackman

Complimenti per il tuo italiano, migliora di giorno in giorno


----------



## joanvillafane

Grazie mille, Blackman.  Significa molto per me.  
Faccio tesoro del tuo aiuto e quello del forum.

Sai dove posso trovare un dizionario siciliano-italiano? Grazie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao 


joanvillafane said:


> Sai dove posso trovare un dizionario siciliano-italiano? Grazie.


Hai provato a consultare le nostre risorse?
Le trovi nella prima pagina del forum, proprio in cima alla pagina: Le risorse QUI.
http://www.linguasiciliana.org/ siciliano Scusami, questo lo avevi già segnalato tu stesso.
http://utenti.lycos.it/uerreclan_sito/dizionario.htm dizionario siciliano-italiano


----------



## otherwise

Salve! 

Cu man*c*ia crisci, cu mori sp*i*risci. 

Come ti hanno già risposto, la traduzione è "chi mangia cresce, chi muore sparisce/scompare"

"crisci" è voce del verbo "crìsciri".

Come dizionario, posso consigliarti questo:

http://www.linguasiciliana.it/sicita.htm

Un saluto dalla Sicilia!


----------



## joanvillafane

Grazie, ma sai che il dizionario (UerreClan) per ora dura fino a "acc..."  Dicono che tra un po' sarà completo.  Sarebbe un bel progetto.


@ Otherwise - grazie per il link.  Molto utile.


----------

